# Hanger clips.



## 19442N (Apr 14, 2018)

There are three clips on top of the transmission cover. (under bolts) One is broke off. What did these clips retain?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Wire harness clips.


----------



## 19442N (Apr 14, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Wire harness clips.


For the electronic overdrive? Or taillights ?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

For rear lights.


----------

